# καλοθελητής



## JK_900

Hi

This word is puzzling me even after I checked it in several different dictionaries. Some of them say *only* _αυτός που θέλει το καλό κάπ., που έχει ευνοϊκές διαθέσεις_, others translate it *only* as _false friend, someone duplicitous_ as in: _φυλάξου από τους καλοθελήτες!_

Can someone clear this up for me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

Actually most of the times it is used in a negative sense, as someone who is willing to help you and do things for you but has ulterior motives.


----------



## shawnee

What about a 'do gooder'?


----------



## elineo

shawnee said:


> What about a 'do gooder'?



Tell me that this word exists in English and I´m going to fall from Acropolis


----------



## Δημήτρης

elineo said:


> tell me that this word exists in English and i´m going to fall from Acropolis


http://www.wordreference.com/definition/do-gooder
http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/do-gooder

Έχουν κλείσει και σήμερα την Ακρόπολη οι απεργοί; 

--
shawnee, ο do gooder και  καλοθελητής νομίζω δεν εννοούν το ίδιο πράγμα. Ο καλοθελητής σε βοηθά για να σου την φέρει μετά, ο do gooder, απ' ότι λεν τα λεξικά, είναι κάποιος που ενώ προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει, άθελα του ίσως και να κάνει κακό.


----------



## cougr

elineo said:


> tell me that this word exists in English and i´m going to fall from Acropolis



I think you might be right elineo, I don't think a monolectic equivalent term exists in English. "Fake do gooder" is the only term I can think of at the moment.


----------



## elineo

Boys I didn´n mean that it was a non existing word, I´m not a native English after all, but it looked so strange and funny to me. Especially the word gooder. Looks like a bulldozer of moral. OK if you insist I´ll fall from Acropolis. Just specify witch side.


----------



## cougr

elineo said:


> Boys I didn´n mean that it was a non existing word, I´m not a native English after all, but it looked so strange and funny to me. Especially the word gooder. Looks like a bulldozer of moral. OK if you insist I´ll fall from Acropolis. Just specify witch side.



I misunderstood you then, (my fault). You were querying whether the term "do gooder" actually exists in and of itself but I thought that you were questioning if a single word exists that accurately renders καλοθελητής and all it's connotations, in which case I don't think there is.


----------



## Cosmas1

Hey guys, a do gooder definitely exists in English and is used as a somewhat dismissive label for someone who is obsessed with doing good. How, you may ask can doing good be negative? Well, if the person it's applying to is really doing it for their own benefit - as whe someone seems like he' s being altruistic but in reality is just trying to draw attention to himself. The expression is very common.


----------



## elena 1

JK_900 said:


> Hi
> 
> This word is puzzling me even after I checked it in several different dictionaries. Some of them say *only* _αυτός που θέλει το καλό κάπ., που έχει ευνοϊκές διαθέσεις_, others translate it *only* as _false friend, someone duplicitous_ as in: _φυλάξου από τους καλοθελήτες!_
> 
> Can someone clear this up for me?
> 
> Thanks in advance!




  Olá! O uso desta palavra na Grecia  é como o esreveste. “Καλοθελητής” é o “falso amigo” , o seja, uma pessoa de más intenções que te oferece informações ou servicios mas não para ajudar.


----------



## hatzi13

La palabra καλοθελητής, aunque su derivación corresponde al que desea tu bien (καλο+θελητής), se usa SIEMPRE en sentido irónico.
Es el que tiene intenciones malas para tí.


----------



## JK_900

Thanks for all the information guys

Cheers!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Muitas vezes a sua tradução pode ser *invejoso* ou *falso*, mesmo *insidioso*. Outras serão *mal amigo*, *mal companheiro*, *amigo-da-onça*.


> La palabra καλοθελητής, aunque su derivación corresponde al que desea tu bien (καλο+θελητής), se usa SIEMPRE en sentido irónico.
> Es el que tiene intenciones malas para tí.


O tropo que alicerça esta catacrese é a ironia, ἐιρωνεία, como bem explica o hatzi 13.


----------

